# Texas Teachers.....who drug screens?



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Do any of the teachers on board here submit to random and pre-employment drug screens?
My wife volunteers and subs at the school in spurger and told me of a sub that seemed by a few people at the school that day to be "on something".
I asked my wife if she had to drug test prior to subbing and she said no. 
I was wondering if this is district choice or statewide?
If not, why the hell would we not cover every aspect of our children's safety especially with something as cheap as a drug screen? A 10 panel and breathalyzer is approximately 30 bucks.
BTW, I am not lashing out at teachers at all as the wifey is considering trying for full time.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

As a nurse in this state, a pre-employment is mandatory. Randoms are not implemented. BUT...for cause, even if there is a slight suspicion, The State of Texas requires it, & will come down from Austin & hold the cup for you while you pee. I've dropped samples many times when the narcotic count was wrong at the end of a shift. If a teacher appeared impaired, it is their supervisor's responsibility to see that a UDS is implemented.


----------



## SoccerMomma (Sep 20, 2006)

I taught for 31 years and never had to submit to a drug test. I would much rather have had to do that than some of the other stupid tests I had to take!!! JS As for substitutes, sometimes I wonder where they dig them up. We had to report one for sleeping at the teacher's desk--in HS. The kids had it all on video, of course. Anyway, I think drug testing would make sense, but if you take 30 bucks and multiply it by the number of teachers--oh wait, it would cost as much as all the testing!!!!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

SoccerMomma said:


> I taught for 31 years and never had to submit to a drug test. I would much rather have had to do that than some of the other stupid tests I had to take!!! JS As for substitutes, sometimes I wonder where they dig them up. We had to report one for sleeping at the teacher's desk--in HS. The kids had it all on video, of course. Anyway, I think drug testing would make sense, but if you take 30 bucks and multiply it by the number of teachers--oh wait, it would cost as much as all the testing!!!!


Well, considering my sons well being is at stake, I would gladly pay more to assist if it were used CORRECTLY!!!!!!!


----------



## coachlaw (Oct 26, 2005)

When I was also a school bus driver, I had random tests all the time. It was really a pain because you had to leave the class with a sub, and it was invariably on a day when you HAD to be there to teach something correctly. You had about 10 minutes to get to the test across town, so there was no time to prepare the sub. I understand they're random for a reason, but dang. Talk about throw your lesson plans out of whack when you got tapped. I wouldn't mind getting tested. I think it's a good idea, but costs are an issue these days. I always tell people that I never mind peeing in a cup, but if you try to take my blood, you'll get an involuntary urine sample. I have a psychotic fear of needles.


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

something that is long overdue.cost crutch is a copout.You get a job at plant,pd, real daycareamd such you gotta pee to play.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

reeltimer said:


> something that is long overdue.cost crutch is a copout.You get a job at plant,pd, real daycareamd such you gotta pee to play.


Thats right.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

Teaching jobs are bad enough unless they are coming to school impaired leave them alone I say.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

coachlaw said:


> When I was also a school bus driver, I had random tests all the time. It was really a pain because you had to leave the class with a sub, and it was invariably on a day when you HAD to be there to teach something correctly. You had about 10 minutes to get to the test across town, so there was no time to prepare the sub. I understand they're random for a reason, but dang. Talk about throw your lesson plans out of whack when you got tapped. I wouldn't mind getting tested. I think it's a good idea, but costs are an issue these days. I always tell people that I never mind peeing in a cup, but if you try to take my blood, you'll get an involuntary urine sample. I have a psychotic fear of needles.


The admin should plan for on site testing just as I do my personnel. There should not be that much interruption in a teachers daily activities. I can agree with that. 
But, there only reasons to drug screen then were for driving purposes?


----------



## bigdav160 (Aug 25, 2004)

I've been teaching 13 years full time. I did adjunct teaching at night for another 10 prior. 

I've never heard of a teacher having to submit to a drug test.


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Well if you want your kids' teachers drug tested it's simple, file a lawsuit against the district for having impaired teachers and something will get done. It is the only thing that drives public education these days instead of something crazy like student performance......


----------



## donkeyman (Jan 8, 2007)

This is a good topic .... I would be willing to bet alot would fail I believe all teachers should be submitted to drug testing upon being hired and random tests .... it seems to me like people feel its ok because they work in a high stress enviroment dealing with todays youth ... could it be the districts cannot afford to loose the teachers ?


----------



## jiginit (Jun 8, 2010)

I find it odd that teachers do not submit to pre employment or random testing. I have never thought about the teachers being tested yet the student athlete is required to random testing during the school year. What makes it worse at our particular school is once you are tested and pass, You are usually are picked monthly for a test as if its not random rather selected. I say this because it has been a topic of conversation at games as to how many times my son was picked for a monthly test. My wife works at the school and has not been tested in 10 years.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

I know for a FACT that a lot of teachers smoke pot. I have dated a few and many of them are "Heads". One of the teachers I was dating had a spreadsheet with her budget on it and had a line item for weed. I asked her about it and she mentioned that teachers didn't make much and she had to account for it.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

How about a wee bit of personal responsibility and accountability? If the employees are impaired and not doing their job, fire the supervisor. Then, address the problem with the subordinates. 

But, what you will find with many drug testing programs is that a surprisingly large % of employees are legally medicated. Thus, even with the most rigorous of testing programs, over time, you will still have the same basic number of stoned employees except they will be legally stoned. Over the last two decades, the use of anti-d's and anti-a's in this country has simply sky rocketed.


----------



## driftwood2 (Jun 6, 2005)

Why can anyone for having a little thc in their system? That's just wrong! Now if they are on the job high that's a different matter and should be addressed by supervising.


----------



## SpottedAg (Jun 16, 2010)

spurgersalty said:


> ...If not, why the hell would we not cover every aspect of our children's safety especially with something as cheap as a drug screen? A 10 panel and breathalyzer is approximately 30 bucks.


Clinics charge much more than Walgreens for testing and a positive test requires confirmation which runs in the hundreds of dollars. Kinda hard to do when funding has already been cut and some districts are begging for teachers.

FWIW, I have two friends that went to new schools this year. Neither had to submit anything besides a SSN


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Ernest said:


> How about a wee bit of personal responsibility and accountability? If the employees are impaired and not doing their job, fire the supervisor. Then, address the problem with the subordinates.
> 
> But, what you will find with many drug testing programs is that a surprisingly large % of employees are legally medicated. Thus, even with the most rigorous of testing programs, over time, you will still have the same basic number of stoned employees except they will be legally stoned. Over the last two decades, the use of anti-d's and anti-a's in this country has simply sky rocketed.


That's a good point Ernest, but, we cover the legally obtained drugs by requiring proof of a prescription. And can send people home if under certain medications that could possibly affect their abilities.
I'm no lawyer and don't know all the legalities of it either which is why I ask the question.
Also, I remember some students in some areas had to submit to randoms as well, but that might have been for athletic activities, I just can't remember correctly.



SpottedAg said:


> Clinics charge much more than Walgreens for testing and a positive test requires confirmation which runs in the hundreds of dollars. Kinda hard to do when funding has already been cut and some districts are begging for teachers.
> 
> FWIW, I have two friends that went to new schools this year. Neither had to submit anything besides a SSN


We don't use walgreens, we have a testing company that covers our entire work force (approximately 500 people) and we also have to submit to hair follicle sample to enter certain facilities. And of course I'm sure we have a discount due to the quantity and frequency of testing , 15% of workforce monthly as well as pre-employment and post incident.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

greenhornet said:


> Well if you want your kids' teachers drug tested it's simple, file a lawsuit against the district for having impaired teachers and something will get done. It is the only thing that drives public education these days instead of something crazy like student performance......


I'm not into the lawsuits, I am going to begin by calling my state rep to address the problems and I believe we all should for our childrens sake.


----------



## mawallace (Mar 26, 2010)

I Teach/Coach and only get tested because i have to drive a bus for my soccer team. I dont think normal teachers ever get tested. Doesnt sound like a bad idea to have teachers tested.


----------



## Tom (Jul 14, 2005)

I think random breathalyser and pee tests should be mandatory for all government employees from janitors to president. Put the same requirements on them as they put on us. This would weed out people like Ted Kennedy.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Tom said:


> I think random breathalyser and pee tests should be mandatory for all government employees from janitors to president. Put the same requirements on them as they put on us. This would weed out people like Ted Kennedy.


I agree with you to a certain extent Tom. My Company requires me to submit to drug screening, not the government. But, isn't the state over all teaching related issues? Why wouldn't that company require their employees to pass a drug screen?
Also, why wouldn't the school districts go above and beyond the state to do this? Is there legalities to be considered? I am genuinely curious.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Tom said:


> I think random breathalyser and pee tests should be mandatory for all government employees from janitors to president. Put the same requirements on them as they put on us. This would weed out people like Ted Kennedy.


Are you suggesting we throw drunks and drug addicts out of the government? Next thing you know, you will ask them to tell the truth!!! 
I am sure ol' Teddy Kennedy is wishing he had some ice water right about now.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

MapMaster said:


> Are you suggesting we throw drunks and drug addicts out of the government? Next thing you know, you will ask them to tell the truth!!!
> I am sure ol' Teddy Kennedy is wishing he had some ice water right about now.


Off topic, but friggin funny none the less


----------



## FearNoFish (May 22, 2005)

*This Nation needs more Government Control & Oversight!*

I think all Americans should be subjected to random drug testing; it should be a requirement for living in this country. Local Police Departments should do neighborhood sweeps in the middle of the night, rousing all occupants of a house out on their lawn so hair, blood, urine and breath samples can be taken & analyzed on the spot. If your kids show up positive, they have to spend a year in a CPS run drug facility where they will be taught proper Christian values. If the parents show up positive, they lose their Citizenship and face deportation or they have a choice of spending 5 years in a labor camp.

We will call these druggie camps "Concentration Camps" since this is where people will go to work and concentrate on the horrible transgressions they committed against their fellow American's. We now have a cheap workforce that will allow America to bring back all those great no-skill manufacturing jobs back to our shores; the Chinese Political Prisoners will have nothing on us! 

And since alcohol is a drug, anyone that shows up with even trace amounts of alcohol on their breath during these midnight sweeps will be sent to mandatory Alcohol Education and have their alcohol consumption closely monitored by the government for the next 3 years by wearing those Lindsay Lohan Alcohol Monitoring Bracelets; if their blood-alcohol level ever reaches intoxicated levels more than twice a month they too will be deported or sent to the Concentration Camps to learn how to concentrate on staying away from drugs and alcohol. 

This is the only way to insure the American public, and more importantly our children, are safe. It should all be about the children, and keeping them protected, isolated, and free from any possible harm and if that means we all have to be tested & monitored because of the bad actions of a few then so be it. It's for the children, all for the children.

Once this War on Drugs is won, the one that America has been fighting for over 40 years and spent trillions of tax dollars on, we can go after all those heterosexual deviants in our society that regularly break State sodomy laws.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

FearNoFish said:


> I think all Americans should be subjected to random drug testing; it should be a requirement for living in this country. Local Police Departments should do neighborhood sweeps in the middle of the night, rousing all occupants of a house out on their lawn so hair, blood, urine and breath samples can be taken & analyzed on the spot. If your kids show up positive, they have to spend a year in a CPS run drug facility where they will be taught proper Christian values. If the parents show up positive, they lose their Citizenship and face deportation or they have a choice of spending 5 years in a labor camp.
> 
> We will call these druggie camps "Concentration Camps" since this is where people will go to work and concentrate on the horrible transgressions they committed against their fellow American's. We now have a cheap workforce that will allow America to bring back all those great no-skill manufacturing jobs back to our shores; the Chinese Political Prisoners will have nothing on us!
> 
> ...


So you don't have a problem with a drunk, stoned, tripping, hallucinating or otherwise impaired teacher in charge of your kids in the event of an emergency or just their overall education?


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Do any of the teachers on board here submit to random and pre-employment drug screens?
> My wife volunteers and subs at the school in spurger and told me of a sub that seemed by a few people at the school that day to be "on something".
> I asked my wife if she had to drug test prior to subbing and she said no.
> I was wondering if this is district choice or statewide?
> ...


I'm a teacher/coach and have to go through random drug testing but only because I have a CDL and drive a school bus. Before I received my CDL, I never had to do it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Giggy McFlatty said:


> I'm a teacher/coach and have to go through random drug testing but only because I have a CDL and drive a school bus. Before I received my CDL, I never had to do it.


Thank you for your input. 
Did you ever question why only those that drove buses had to submit for testing?


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

FearNoFish said:


> I think all Americans should be subjected to random drug testing; it should be a requirement for living in this country. Local Police Departments should do neighborhood sweeps in the middle of the night, rousing all occupants of a house out on their lawn so hair, blood, urine and breath samples can be taken & analyzed on the spot. If your kids show up positive, they have to spend a year in a CPS run drug facility where they will be taught proper Christian values. If the parents show up positive, they lose their Citizenship and face deportation or they have a choice of spending 5 years in a labor camp.
> 
> We will call these druggie camps "Concentration Camps" since this is where people will go to work and concentrate on the horrible transgressions they committed against their fellow American's. We now have a cheap workforce that will allow America to bring back all those great no-skill manufacturing jobs back to our shores; the Chinese Political Prisoners will have nothing on us!
> 
> ...


And what about young women with loose morals? You can't have them parading around enticing our young men. They should be sent to ho camp and be made to wear a burka's.

great post Fearnofish


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

If the best teacher your child ever had got stoned on the weekend, would you really care? Intoxicated in class is a completely different matter


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> If the best teacher your child ever had got stoned on the weekend, would you really care? Intoxicated in class is a completely different matter


Nice try to single one out for the weekend and not tie it to IN school. I don't want a teacher teaching my child if she's high on ANYTHING! OR DRUNK! It's not that hard to understand.


----------



## poppadawg (Aug 10, 2007)

spurgersalty said:


> Nice try to single one out for the weekend and not tie it to IN school. I don't want a teacher teaching my child if she's high on ANYTHING! OR DRUNK! It's not that hard to understand.


The last line in my post reads, "intoxicated in class is a different matter". Mandatory drug tests would not discriminate between an hour ago or a week ago. And how big of a problem is it currently? Would there actually be measurable bennefit? How many millions would it cost? Will we have to lay off more teachers? 
And I ask agian if the very best teacher little Johnny ever had got high in his personal life, would you really care?


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

spurgersalty said:


> Thank you for your input.
> Did you ever question why only those that drove buses had to submit for testing?


Of course. And I was highly surprised when I got the job I didn't have to take a drug test and wondered why. I would absolutely want anyone who was around my kid to be subject to drug testing: teacher, principal, janitor, cafeteria worker, bus driver, etc... If the district wanted to drug test me everyday, I wouldn't have a problem with it. Just provide the water to drink is all I ask.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

poppadawg said:


> The last line in my post reads, "intoxicated in class is a different matter". Mandatory drug tests would not discriminate between an hour ago or a week ago. And how big of a problem is it currently? Would there actually be measurable bennefit? How many millions would it cost? Will we have to lay off more teachers?
> And I ask agian if the very best teacher little Johnny ever had got high in his personal life, would you really care?


I do not care if weed is legalized. Let me say that first. But, it would still be a violation of the terms of my, and many others, employment. And being there's no instant method of quantifying the amount of thc in your blood, it would still mean termination. 
Why are you so hung up on just weed? Or alchohol for that fact? Do you not know there's a long list of other drugs available to people?
And to answer your question, fire them. There's no way to tell if they are under the influence at that particular time or not, but they made a conscious decision to partake and knew the consequences.


----------



## acwizzard (Apr 22, 2011)

My kids are in high school and the school does randoms on students and athletes.I am wondering now if they are testing the kids and not testing the teachers from what has been posted here.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

spurgersalty said:


> I do not care if weed is legalized. Let me say that first. But, it would still be a violation of the terms of my, and many others, employment. And being there's no instant method of quantifying the amount of thc in your blood, it would still mean termination.
> Why are you so hung up on just weed? Or alchohol for that fact? Do you not know there's a long list of other drugs available to people?
> And to answer your question, fire them. There's no way to tell if they are under the influence at that particular time or not, but they made a conscious decision to partake and knew the consequences.


start testing teachers for weed, and the ones that smoke weed will do like the rest and go get a scrip for prozac.


----------



## Giggy McFlatty (Mar 2, 2012)

acwizzard said:


> My kids are in high school and the school does randoms on students and athletes.I am wondering now if they are testing the kids and not testing the teachers from what has been posted here.


This is the policy at the school where I'm at. For students: if you are participating in a UIL organization or drive to school, then you have to submit to random drug testing. 1st violation-6 week suspension from that organization. 2nd violation-18 week suspension from that organization. 3rd violation-revoke priviledge to participate in that organization. For teacher: random drug testing if you are a chair or involved in a UIL organization. 1st violation-termination.

I may be off a little on the weeks for students.


----------



## mini me (Aug 7, 2006)

Been teaching for 10 years and never tested, However been tested 2x in the past 5 years for my summer job. I do not see a problem with being tested.


----------



## TunaTango (Dec 6, 2009)

spurgersalty said:


> Do any of the teachers on board here submit to random and pre-employment drug screens?
> My wife volunteers and subs at the school in spurger and told me of a sub that seemed by a few people at the school that day to be "on something".
> I asked my wife if she had to drug test prior to subbing and she said no.
> I was wondering if this is district choice or statewide?
> ...


your going after the wrong folks..leave the working class alone... 10 panel and breathalyzer should be for WIC and Lone Star Card scum


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

spurgersalty said:


> So you don't have a problem with a drunk, stoned, tripping, hallucinating or otherwise impaired teacher in charge of your kids in the event of an emergency or just their overall education?


That's silly, I know teachers that drink. They don't show up too work drunk. If someone is showing up too work impaired action needs to be taken regardless if it's weed,legally prescribed drugs or alcohol.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

speckle-catcher said:


> start testing teachers for weed, and the ones that smoke weed will do like the rest and go get a scrip for prozac.


ill have to read up on the side effects/effects that drug causes before I make a personal decision. But, that should be the at the admins discretion.



mini me said:


> Been teaching for 10 years and never tested, However been tested 2x in the past 5 years for my summer job. I do not see a problem with being tested.


that is good to know.



TunaTango said:


> your going after the wrong folks..leave the working class alone... 10 panel and breathalyzer should be for WIC and Lone Star Card scum


Don't think I don't agree with that partially.



Kenner21 said:


> That's silly, I know teachers that drink. They don't show up too work drunk. If someone is showing up too work impaired action needs to be taken regardless if it's weed,legally prescribed drugs or alcohol.


Well, my company has a bac policy of .04. You blow that, you blew your employment. I have personally had employees tested due to security smelling alcohol on them and have terminated some as well. It is a term of employment they agreed upon when signing.


----------



## Kenner21 (Aug 25, 2005)

I think at my job we have to blow .000 and we get random tested often.


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

Spurgesalty makes some very good points and I happen to agree with legalizing MaryJane. However; I believe the government is out of control on all levels and it is MY money funding it. I think is is unfair that I have to submit to random drug testing at my place of employment but I adhere to the testing because I like the salary I earn. Those that pay my salary deem that I should be tested randomly in order to work here. Now, since MY money pays the salary of government workers; isn't it only fair for them to submit to the same standards that I do? I am all about freedoms and those working for the government are free to find employment that does not drug test (if the persons paying their salary chooses not to test them). I feel the same way about welfare, foodstamps, section 8 housing...............


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

MapMaster said:


> Spurgesalty makes some very good points and I happen to agree with legalizing MaryJane. However; I believe the government is out of control on all levels and it is MY money funding it. I think is is unfair that I have to submit to random drug testing at my place of employment but I adhere to the testing because I like the salary I earn. Those that pay my salary deem that I should be tested randomly in order to work here. Now, since MY money pays the salary of government workers; isn't it only fair for them to submit to the same standards that I do? I am all about freedoms and those working for the government are free to find employment that does not drug test (if the persons paying their salary chooses not to test them). I feel the same way about welfare, foodstamps, section 8 housing...............


:cheers:
Definitely on board with that explanation.


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Coached 38 yrs. never had to take a drug test. Several yrs ago we had to be fingered printed for a background check. Back in the 80's some jerk, I think it was the little dude with big ears from Dallas (can't remember his name) convinced Mark White to make all the educators take the TECAT (Reading & Writing). White got defeated in the next election!

Just remembered his name, Ross Perot!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Drug tests do catch some people doing drugs now and then, but what drug tests do more than anything is give employers and other such authorities a false sense of security.

When you consider the cost vs. benefit ratio of drug testing, drug testing is a monumental waste of money.



speckle-catcher said:


> start testing teachers for weed, and the ones that smoke weed will do like the rest and go get a scrip for prozac.


Huh?


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

DannyMac said:


> Coached 38 yrs. never had to take a drug test. Several yrs ago we had to be fingered printed for a background check. Back in the 80's some jerk, I think it was the little dude with big ears from Dallas (can't remember his name) convinced Mark White to make all the educators take the TECAT (Reading & Writing). White got defeated in the next election!
> 
> Just remembered his name, Ross Perot!!


Our school requires background checks for all potential visitors to the school and field trips. My parents even filled them out to be able to go eat lunch periodically with my son.
I love it.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

mastercylinder said:


> Drug tests do catch some people doing drugs now and then, but what drug tests do more than anything is give employers and other such authorities a false sense of security.
> 
> When you consider the cost vs. benefit ratio of drug testing, drug testing is a monumental waste of money.
> 
> Huh?


I disagree MC. One of the potential volunteers at our school recently failed a BC, 2 days later she was in jail for a DUI. 
A simple back ground check headed a potential problem off. A drug test would be a failsafe of already in place policies.
BTW, possession of a controlled substance bit her in the ***.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> Drug tests do catch some people doing drugs now and then, but what drug tests do more than anything is give employers and other such authorities a false sense of security.
> 
> When you consider the cost vs. benefit ratio of drug testing, drug testing is a monumental waste of money.
> 
> Huh?


what's so hard to understand?

Half of the teachers I know self-medicate with pot or booze. Face it - if you had to deal with bratty children all day long, you would too.

If school districts start drug testing for pot...those that used to smoke pot will do like the other half of the teachers I know and go get on "happy pills" - legally, and with a prescription from their doctor.


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Like I said, this is the effect of many drug testing programs. The programs shift users from illegal, but potentially harmless drugs like weed, to legal substances like booze or Rx. The legal drugs (booze and Rx) are likely more harmful and do more to interfere with job performance. 

Are you guys not getting how easy it is for an adult with no criminal history and basically a clean cut look to score xanex, sleeping pills, anti-d's, or anti-a's from a doctor (assuming decent insurance)? Anyone with a clue and any motivation can do it.


----------



## JD (May 22, 2004)

"Do any of the teachers on board here submit to random and pre-employment drug screens?"

No.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Let's all do it. Teachers, parents and students.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Okay joker, my last screen was last wednesday, but if you like we can go weekly.
Seriously, how do you stand on the issue Joker? I'm curious.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I was dead serious. Let's all test. I value my job too much and will test in a heartbeat. My vice was Marlboros and I quit those, with Chantix, on 6/12/12.

I also think that you forget how many students come to school in a coma every morning on ADD medication, etc. and then take another dose at lunch...



spurgersalty said:


> Okay joker, my last screen was last wednesday, but if you like we can go weekly.
> Seriously, how do you stand on the issue Joker? I'm curious.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txjoker said:


> I was dead serious. Let's all test. I value my job too much and will test in a heartbeat. My vice was Marlboros and I quit those, with Chantix, on 6/12/12.
> 
> I also think that you forget how many students come to school in a coma every morning on ADD medication, etc. and then take another dose at lunch...


Well, I partook of some things when I was in school so would have been busted(it wasn't for add though). I wound up 5th in my class with the valedictorian being another that smoke. That wasn't to create an argument for or against, but to show I understand that it (weed) isn't the worst of the worst when it comes to drugs.
The whole idea of testing teachers would obviously require a lot of thought and consulting with law firms I'm sure, but, I personally think its worth it.
Hijack, how did the chantix go, as far as being on during the process? A buddy of mine tried it and quit it after a week due to horrible nightmares.


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

Still smoke-free to this day and not looking back! It worked great for me, and it was covered 100% under insurance. I don't take it anymore, and am still doing fine. I tried Chantix last year and was successful, but then spent a weekend around smokers and fell back into the trap. So, I waited until this past summer so I could watch where I went (smokey places) and tried to stay away from other smokers. I have been successful so far!



spurgersalty said:


> Well, I partook of some things when I was in school so would have been busted(it wasn't for add though). I wound up 5th in my class with the valedictorian being another that smoke. That wasn't to create an argument for or against, but to show I understand that it (weed) isn't the worst of the worst when it comes to drugs.
> The whole idea of testing teachers would obviously require a lot of thought and consulting with law firms I'm sure, but, I personally think its worth it.
> Hijack, how did the chantix go, as far as being on during the process? A buddy of mine tried it and quit it after a week due to horrible nightmares.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txjoker said:


> Still smoke-free to this day and not looking back! It worked great for me, and it was covered 100% under insurance. I don't take it anymore, and am still doing fine. I tried Chantix last year and was successful, but then spent a weekend around smokers and fell back into the trap. So, I waited until this past summer so I could watch where I went (smokey places) and tried to stay away from other smokers. I have been successful so far!


No nightmares? I already have some periodically and definitely don't need to add gas to a bonfire.


----------



## Bevo34 (Feb 10, 2005)

As a school administrator I say test us all. If you are doing that you do not need to be working with our children.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Should have made this a poll. :banghead:


----------



## txjoker (Jun 21, 2005)

I had maybe two moderate dreams at the very beginning, but was fine after that through the duration of the medication. I definitely would not classify them as nightmares. Vivid dreams? Sure.

I took three rounds (3 months) as I wanted to make sure I could make it. I probably could have gone without the third month and been ok, though. The big fight now is that I have gained almost 10 lbs! I swear, if it's not smoking it's fighting gaining weight! lol



spurgersalty said:


> No nightmares? I already have some periodically and definitely don't need to add gas to a bonfire.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

txjoker said:


> I had maybe two moderate dreams at the very beginning, but was fine after that through the duration of the medication. I definitely would not classify them as nightmares. Vivid dreams? Sure.
> 
> I took three rounds (3 months) as I wanted to make sure I could make it. I probably could have gone without the third month and been ok, though. The big fight now is that I have gained almost 10 lbs! I swear, if it's not smoking it's fighting gaining weight! lol


I could use a few lb's


----------

